# Traveling to England



## Lc jones (Jul 10, 2019)

Hello,
 Would anyone recommend  a lovely English Village outside of London where I could stay during my vacation next spring? Thanks very much!


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 10, 2019)

Lc jones said:


> Hello,
> Would anyone recommend  a lovely English Village outside of London where I could stay during my vacation next spring? Thanks very much!


Hi Lc 
There are several people from the British Isles here to help you.  
But they may all be asleep right now.... Make sure to check back, I'm sure you'll get ideas!


----------



## kburra (Jul 10, 2019)

Check , here includes directions trains etc.
Villages London


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2019)

Lc jones said:


> Hello,
> Would anyone recommend  a lovely English Village outside of London where I could stay during my vacation next spring? Thanks very much!


Depends how far outside of London you want to be, and how far from entertainment. Villages and Hamlets here tend to have no entertainment at all..most now don't even have a pub , just so you know... but if it's just peace and tranquility you want then, a village is for you..

I live abut 20 miles north of London.. on the edge of a village, which has no entertainment at all, and very little public transport ( one bus every couple of hours into the nearest market town) ..but it does have fields, and livestock, and farms, and woods,  a village pond, and even a  nature lake, a few minutes away...



This is the village bus stop... ... complete with cushions and books...









some of the prettiest villages are in the North of England, but then the weather up there can be pretty wet a lot of the time...


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 11, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> Depends how far outside of London you want to be, and how far from entertainment. Villages and Hamlets here tend to have no entertainment at all..most now don't even have a pub , just so you know... but if it's just peace and tranquility you want then, a village is for you..
> 
> I live abut 20 miles north of London.. on the edge of a village, which has no entertainment at all, and very little public transport ( one bus every couple of hours into the nearest market town) ..but it does have fields, and livestock, and farms, and woods,  a village pond, and even a  nature lake, a few minutes away...
> 
> ...


How cute that bus stop is!


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 11, 2019)

here's a close up..RR...


----------



## toffee (Jul 11, 2019)

I live in uk….so what a wise travel move to a village ' London is great like all big cities-but do use your head and keep credit cards 
 well hidden -wallet too' not in the jacket but deep into a ruck sack /holdal..crowds bring pick pockets ' so be aware, but you will love our city
so much to see and do -by the way the bus stop looks great lol.. I to live just outside a village very rural … enjoy the trip LC.


----------



## Lc jones (Jul 11, 2019)

kburra said:


> Check , here includes directions trains etc.
> Villages London


Thanks


----------



## Lc jones (Jul 11, 2019)

Thanks for all the helpful tips!  I’m excited about going to England, it’s such a beautiful country. I’ve met a few people from England and they’re always friendly and fun!


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 12, 2019)

Lc jones said:


> Thanks for all the helpful tips!  I’m excited about going to England, it’s such a beautiful country. I’ve met a few people from England and they’re always friendly and fun!


Well I wouldn't say _everyone_ is friendly.. but we do try to be to tourists..at least!!  You've still not said where you will be staying..or how close you want to be to London..whether you'll want to stay in a village or if you just want to travel to one


----------



## retiredtraveler (Jul 13, 2019)

Lc jones said:


> Hello,
> Would anyone recommend  a lovely English Village outside of London where I could stay during my vacation next spring? Thanks very much!


I'm not a Brit, but I go to UK on an annual 2-3 week trip. Can you be more specific about what you want out of a village? Do you need public transport, renting a car, or just staying put and doing a Ms. Marple and just listening to village gossip?


----------



## Lc jones (Jul 13, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> here's a close up..RR...


Adorable


retiredtraveler said:


> I'm not a Brit, but I go to UK on an annual 2-3 week trip. Can you be more specific about what you want out of a village? Do you need public transport, renting a car, or just staying put and doing a Ms. Marple and just listening to village gossip?


I’d like to find a place where I can sit out and have my coffee in the morning and enjoy birds chirping maybe take a nice long hike and go into a village and see some rustic charm I won’t be driving in England way too intimidating so I’d need to have public transport to the location


----------



## Lc jones (Jul 13, 2019)

Lc jones said:


> Adorable
> 
> I’d like to find a place where I can sit out and have my coffee in the morning and enjoy birds chirping maybe take a nice long hike and go into a village and see some rustic charm I won’t be driving in England way too intimidating so I’d need to have public transport to the location


Also sample some authentic English food and beverages


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 13, 2019)

Lc jones said:


> Adorable
> 
> I’d like to find a place where I can sit out and have my coffee in the morning and enjoy birds chirping maybe take a nice long hike and go into a village and see some rustic charm I won’t be driving in England way too intimidating so I’d need to have public transport to the location


 I don't know if I missed it, but you don't say if you want to be staying in a Village the whole time , or just visiting for a day or 2.. which part of England you want to be.. how far from London you want..!! WE need to know where you'll be staying before we can suggest villages or small towns that have public transport . ..


----------



## Lc jones (Jul 13, 2019)

Thanks but we’ve now had a change of plans and will be traveling to France next year. Hopefully we’ll have a chance to go to England the following year along with Ireland. Thanks again for your kindness!


----------

